# steam & origin gehackt



## x-Baron-x (10. Juli 2013)

hi leutz

habe letztes jahr ein steam & origin account von Quoka gekauft. sind bei beiden accounts 60 spiele insgesamt. damals natürlich viele neuspiele dabei.

beide accounts wurdem am gleichen tag wurden gehackt april  mai 2013 und ist mittlerweile zwei monate her. ich habe es sofort gemeldet natürlich. habe bis jetzt keine email bekommen von origin und bei steam sagen sie

der besitzuer hätte bestätigt das es seins ist, wo ich natürlich aus allen wolken fiel. habe heute morgen eine email geschrieben zugeschickt.

da es mein erste erfahrungen war ( bitte nicht sauer sein ! ich weiß jetzt auch das es nicht zugelassen ist accounts zu kaufen ).

ich habe weder serials, womit ich bestätigen kann, das es mein account ist.

was ich habe ist, den vorbistzer mit daten und perso, personen die bestätigen können das ich diese beiden accounts benutzt habe und ein paar spiele sind auf meinen rechner ja auch gespeichert vom steam und origin.

natürlich kann ich meine email adresse und passwort bestätigen, die ich benutzt habe. ich habe ca 250 euro damals bezahlt bzw. habe es gegen ein ipod getauscht !

beim vorbesitzer habe ich mich gemeldet, der sagte er würde aussagen, das er an mir verkauft hat ( ich hab auch noch Quoka noch die anzeigenummer ).

aber was mir komisch kam, war das er alle serials weggeschmissen hat !!! das habe ich erst jetzt erfahren, als ich ihn gefragt habe, ob er mir die serials geben kann.

hätte ich die s vorher gewusst, hätte ichs damals verlangt.

was meint ihr was kann ich tuen ??? zur polizei gehen und eine anzeige erstatten ???

ich hab den vorbesitzer der accounts + perso und daten und anzeigenummer von damals .

grutz


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. Juli 2013)

Soweit ich weiß dürfen Accounts nicht verkauft werden, daher dürfte es schlecht für dich aussehen. Wenn ich damit falsch liegen sollte korrigiert mich einfach 

MfG


----------



## N00bler (10. Juli 2013)

Hmm... Pech gehabt, 

Aber Guter Avatar den du da hast.


----------



## x-Baron-x (10. Juli 2013)

also überhaut keine chance ???


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juli 2013)

Öde ist ja, dass du diesen Steam Account ja gekauft hast. Damit hast du die Steam ABonnementvereinbarung gebrochen. Von daher sieht es für dich gar nicht gut aus!


----------



## Deeron (10. Juli 2013)

Da der Verkauf durch die AGBs von Steam und Origin zu einer Strafbaren Handlung gemacht, sieht das deutsche Recht vor, das dieser Kaufvertrag zwischen euch nichtig ist, das heißt effektiv nie zu stande kam. Du könntest dein Geld von ihm zurückfordern aber ich bezweifle das er es rausrückt, geschweige denn, das eine Anzeige Erfolg haben wird. Ich glaube im Falle einer Verhandlung würde der Richter sogar eher dir den Popo versohlen.


----------



## Stueppi (10. Juli 2013)

Du wurdest betrogen und kannst sowas bei der Polizei anzeigen. Steam und Origin werden aber denk ich mal keinen Support dazu bieten da der Handel mit Accounts verboten ist.

Du hättest damals sofort Passwort und email Addresse ändern sollen dann hättest du auch nicht so leicht "gehackt" werden können.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juli 2013)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Du wurdest betrogen und kannst sowas bei der Polizei anzeigen. Steam und Origin werden aber denk ich mal keinen Support dazu bieten da der Handel mit Accounts verboten ist.
> 
> Du hättest damals sofort Passwort und email Addresse ändern sollen dann hättest du auch nicht so leicht "gehackt" werden können.


 
Ja genau!


----------



## x-Baron-x (10. Juli 2013)

ich habe sofort email und passwort verändert. nicht richtig durchgelesen ??? ( so doof bin ich auch nicht andere email adressen zu benutzen ).
 der einzige fehler der war, ich hätte die serials mitverlangen sollen. ich wußte es damals nicht. jetzt bin ich auch schlau


----------



## Laudian (10. Juli 2013)

Ich würde das ganze ja völlig anders angehen. Den Support interessiert doch nicht, wer den Account wem verkauft hat etc...

Ich würde einfach den Accountersteller bitten nen Ticket beim Steam Support zu erstellen und den Account mit einer Kopie des Persos wiederherzustellen, sollte er wirklich alle Spieleverpackungen mit Seriennummern weggeschmissen haben.


Wenn du dem Support allerdings bereits gesteckt hast, dass du den Account gekauft hast, dann können die den Account auch einfach sperren wenn sie fies sein wollen.

Bei sowas sollte man sich unbedingt immer Fotos den Seriennummern und Perso geben lassen, damit kann man einen Account im Regelfall wiederherstellen.


----------



## Stueppi (10. Juli 2013)

Was für ne Serial? Die von den Spielen sind doch bei Steam gespeichert und das sicherheitspasswort das man bei einem PC wechsel neu eingeben muss bekommt man per mail und wie soll der auf den Account zugreifen ohne die neuen Daten.


----------



## Deeron (10. Juli 2013)

x-Baron-x schrieb:


> ich habe sofort email und passwort verändert. nicht richtig durchgelesen ??? der einzige fehler der war, ich hätte die serials mitverlangen sollen. ich wußte es damals nicht. jetzt bin ich auch schlau



Lesen kann man das nicht wirklich ^^


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juli 2013)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Was für ne Serial? Die von den Spielen sind doch bei Steam gespeichert und das sicherheitspasswort das man bei einem PC wechsel neu eingeben muss bekommt man per mail und wie soll der auf den Account zugreifen ohne die neuen Daten.


 
Der meinte glaube ich die Product Keys. Sind aber sowieso nur zur 1x mal nutzung dar. Aber dein Freund von dem du den Account abgekauft hast, hat die Keys bestimmt schon verwendet.


----------



## x-Baron-x (10. Juli 2013)

@laudian

ich wußte es nicht und habe es erwähnt, das ich die accounts gekauft habe !

aber ich kann den vorbesitzer mal fragen, ob er ein ticket herstellt, aber er sagte, das er keine serials mehr besitzt, da er sie alle weggeworfen hat und zerissen.

ich gehe davon aus das er auch meine email adresse gehackt, ansonsten wie soll er das passwort und email adresse ändern.

hab zwar alles umändern müssen, da alles auf dieser email adresse war.


----------



## uka (10. Juli 2013)

x-Baron-x schrieb:


> @laudian
> 
> ich wußte es nicht und habe es erwähnt, das ich die accounts gekauft habe !
> 
> ...



Wenn es noch am gleichen Tag war, ist es doch ganz einfach: Er hat sich bei Steam gemeldet das sein Account gehackt wurde. Die haben das nachgeschaut und gesehen, dass erstmalig irgend nen anderer IP-Bereich (deiner) Online ist und dieser ASAP Passwort+E-Mail geändert hat. Steam hat dich d.h. wieder ausgesperrt und der Verkäufer hat dein Geld+seinen Steamaccount. 

Du wurstest betrogen .. allerdings kauft man auch solche Accounts nie von anderen Leuten, mMn. eben aus diesem Grund. 

Gruß


----------



## x-Baron-x (10. Juli 2013)

uka schrieb:


> Wenn es noch am gleichen Tag war, ist es doch ganz einfach: Er hat sich bei Steam gemeldet das sein Account gehackt wurde. Die haben das nachgeschaut und gesehen, dass erstmalig irgend nen anderer IP-Bereich (deiner) Online ist und dieser ASAP Passwort+E-Mail geändert hat. Steam hat dich d.h. wieder ausgesperrt und der Verkäufer hat dein Geld+seinen Steamaccount.
> 
> Du wurstest betrogen .. allerdings kauft man auch solche Accounts nie von anderen Leuten, mMn. eben aus diesem Grund.
> 
> Gruß


 
nicht am gleichen tag mein lieber bitte lesen. 8 monate später wurde er gehackt !! ich hab ja ne ganze weile gespielt mit kollegen


----------



## uka (10. Juli 2013)

x-Baron-x schrieb:


> nicht am gleichen tag mein lieber bitte lesen. 8 monate später wurde er gehackt !! ich hab ja ne ganze weile gespielt mit kollegen



"habe letztes jahr ein steam & origin account von Quoka gekauft."..."beide accounts wurdem am gleichen tag wurden gehackt"

War nun für mich die Zeitangabe, aber ok . Dennoch kann er sich auch nach 8 Monaten bei Steam melden das sein Account gestohlen wurde - und in der Regel bekommt er diesen dann auch zurück - das gleiche verfahren gilt auch für viele Onlinegames (WOW, Rift, WoT, ..).


----------



## x-Baron-x (10. Juli 2013)

kollege nicht die hälfte lesen

letztese jahr gekauft und beide accounts am selben tag aapril mai 2013 gehackt. verstanden

damit meine ich 2012 gekauft und april mai 2013 wurden sie am selben tag gehackt. bitte komplett durchlesen und nicht die hälfte


----------



## x-Baron-x (10. Juli 2013)

bringt das thema bitte n icht auf andere seiten

ich hab ca 8 monate bis 1 jahr den accounts genutzt okey. wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil.

pkey ich hätts auch besser beschreiben können. aber es steht letztes jahr gekauft und gehackt am selben tag april mai 2013 oder klar verständlich denke ich mal


----------



## KastenBier (10. Juli 2013)

Wir sind weder deine "Kollegen", noch brauchst du uns hier unfreundlich kommen. Wenn du dich unschicklich ausdrückst, ist das nicht unser Problem. Wir helfen dir hier aus freien Stücken, also bleib mit deinen Äußerungen bitte mal auf dem Boden.


Zur Sache, wenn du zwei Online Accounts kaufst, was ja nicht aus unbestimmten Gründen verboten bzw. nicht gestattet ist, und beide gleichzeitig gehackt werden, dann ist das Pech. Vorallem, wenn du keinen Nachweis hast, dass du der *nicht*-rechtmäßige Besitzer bist. Ich an deiner Stelle würde auf die Kulanz des ehemaligen Besitzers hoffen, oder das Ganze als Lehrgeld abschreiben.


----------



## Icedaft (10. Juli 2013)

x-Baron-x schrieb:


> bringt das thema bitte n icht auf andere seiten
> 
> ich hab ca 8 monate bis 1 jahr den accounts genutzt okey. wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil.
> 
> pkey ich hätts auch besser beschreiben können. aber es steht letztes jahr gekauft und gehackt am selben tag april mai 2013 oder klar verständlich denke ich mal


 
Wenn Du ein wenig an deiner Grammatik und an deinen Manieren feilst, dann könnte man das sogar lesen und verstehen was Du aussagen willst und evtl. sogar vernünftig auf deine Fragen antworten.


----------



## KastenBier (10. Juli 2013)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Wenn Du ein wenig an deiner Grammatik und an deinen Manieren feilst, dann könnte man das sogar lesen und verstehen was Du aussagen willst und evtl. sogar vernünftig auf deine Fragen antworten.


 
Ich habe mir mal die Beitragshistorie des TEs angeschaut, der war schon vor 2 Jahren so, da wird wohl nichts dran zu ändern sein.


----------



## ryzen1 (10. Juli 2013)

Die Accounts bekommst du nicht mehr zurück.

Btw. du wurdest nicht "gehackt" wohl eher gescammt.

Das sich jemand deine Email und deine Passwörter geschnappt hat, ist auszuschließen oder?


----------



## HonkeyCJ (10. Juli 2013)

Solche Fälle haben doch System, derartige Accounts werden selten "gutgehend" unter Wert verschleudert. Du kannst eigentlich garnichts machen und wenn wir ehrlich sind hat man in dir ein Opfer gefunden. Dass du dich aber nicht mal zusammen nehmen kannst und eine gute Ausdrucksweise an den Tag legen willst macht mich stutzig. Bisschen Grammatik ist doch nicht schwer.


----------



## x-Baron-x (10. Juli 2013)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Wir sind weder deine "Kollegen", noch brauchst du uns hier unfreundlich kommen. Wenn du dich unschicklich ausdrückst, ist das nicht unser Problem. Wir helfen dir hier aus freien Stücken, also bleib mit deinen Äußerungen bitte mal auf dem Boden.
> 
> 
> Zur Sache, wenn du zwei Online Accounts kaufst, was ja nicht aus unbestimmten Gründen verboten bzw. nicht gestattet ist, und beide gleichzeitig gehackt werden, dann ist das Pech. Vorallem, wenn du keinen Nachweis hast, dass du der *nicht*-rechtmäßige Besitzer bist. Ich an deiner Stelle würde auf die Kulanz des ehemaligen Besitzers hoffen, oder das Ganze als Lehrgeld abschreiben.



1. bin icht unfreundlich
2. bitte lesen ich habe mit den accounts m it kollegen gespielt und habe keinen im board als kollegen geschrieben lesen bitte
3. hast du recht ich rede mal mit dem vorbesitzer


----------



## x-Baron-x (10. Juli 2013)

bin halt in schriftlichen nicht der beste und ich habe sehr schnell geschrtieben und dafür habe ich mich auch entschuldigt


----------



## oldsql.Triso (10. Juli 2013)

Selbst wenn er die Mail geändert hätte, hätte derjenige anhand der Fotokopie von einem Spiel sagen können, das der Account geklaut wurde und schwups, kriegt er seinen kompletten Acc zurück. Einmal wurde mein Account, aber das war gleich zum Anfang von Steam, gehackt. Ich brauchte nur einen Code als Fotokopie hinschicken und kriegte sofort den Account wieder. 
Wie gesagt müsstest du jetzt wahrscheinlich eine Mischung aus Polizei und Steam machen, vorausgesetzt du hast noch die Überweisung irgendwo bzw. Chat oder ähnliches.


----------



## HonkeyCJ (10. Juli 2013)

Aber mal ehrlich was bringt da die Polizei? Die hätten zwar (vielleicht) die Möglichkeiten, aber auf so einen Fall verschwenden die doch keine Ressourcen. Von vielen ähnlichen Fällen gehört und nie haben die was Zustande gebracht


----------



## Deeron (10. Juli 2013)

Wie ist denn der kauf zu stande gekommen? Über eine Onlineplattform? Zufällig in irgendeinem Chat? Barzahlung, Überweisung?


----------



## Lt.Muuh (10. Juli 2013)

Eigentlich ist es doch ganz einfach.
Der Verkäufer hat dir die Sachen alle verkauft und lässt dich erstmal eine Zeit die Sachen nutzen.
Schließlich wie bei der nach 8 Monaten schreibt er den Support an und sagt, dass sein Account gehackt worden ist.
Er schickt ihnen dann noch ein KeyScan oder seinen Ausweis und bekommt somit von Steam seinen Account zurück.
Deine Mail oder sowas braucht er dafür gar nicht, sodass du nicht gehackt worden bist, sondern eher geschickt betrogen worden bist.
Und da der Verkauf von Steam Accounts von verboten ist, kannst du auch gar nichts machen.


----------



## TempestX1 (10. Juli 2013)

Hm. Bei Steam gibt es doch Steamguard. Sobald der Rechner des neuen Käufers damit vertraut gemacht wurde und die alten "Einstellungen" gelöscht wurden sollte das doch gehen oder?


----------



## Deeron (10. Juli 2013)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Hm. Bei Steam gibt es doch Steamguard. Sobald der Rechner des neuen Käufers damit vertraut gemacht wurde und die alten "Einstellungen" gelöscht wurden sollte das doch gehen oder?



Steamguard kann aber aufgrund der hinterlegten alten Kundendaten durch den ursprünglichen User ausgehebelt werden.


----------



## HonkeyCJ (10. Juli 2013)

Nicht wenn man die Email wechselt oder?


----------



## Bonkic (10. Juli 2013)

geh zur polizei, wenn das tatsächlich so gelaufen ist wie du behauptet. 
und lass dir bloß nicht so unsinn einreden, von wegen "acoount-kauf ist eine strafbare handlung". 

edit:

natürlich erst, nachdem du dich mit origin/steam-support sowie dem vorbesitzer kurzgeshclossen hast und dort nichts bei rausgekommen ist. 
aber so schlau wirst du vermutlich auch schon gewesen sein.


----------



## KastenBier (10. Juli 2013)

x-Baron-x schrieb:


> 1. bin icht unfreundlich
> 2. bitte lesen ich habe mit den accounts m it kollegen gespielt und habe keinen im board als kollegen geschrieben lesen bitte
> 3. hast du recht ich rede mal mit dem vorbesitzer


 
Ich erlaube mir mal dich zu zitieren:




x-Baron-x schrieb:


> ich habe sofort email und passwort verändert. nicht richtig durchgelesen ???





x-Baron-x schrieb:


> kollege nicht die hälfte lesen





x-Baron-x schrieb:


> ich hab ca 8 monate bis 1 jahr den accounts genutzt okey. wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil.


 

Ich weis nicht in was für einer Kinderstube du aufgewachsen bist, aber bei mir zuhause nennt man sowas unfreundlich. Ausserdem geht aus meinem zweiten geposteten Zitat klar hervor, dass du doch jemandem aus dem Board als "Kollegen" bezeichnet hast, was insofern zwar nicht schlimm wäre, im Kontext mit deiner Unfreundlichkeit aber absolut unpassend ist.


----------



## Deeron (10. Juli 2013)

HonkeyCJ schrieb:


> Nicht wenn man die Email wechselt oder?



Doch auch dann. Da die alte Email immernoch im System ist und mit den Daten des ursprünglichen Nutzers verknüpft ist. Genau deshalb ist der Handel mit den Accounts auch verboten. Weil die ursprünglichen Daten immer bei Steam sind. Die Mailadresse ist auch keine aussagefähige Personenauthentifizierung wie zum Beispiel der Personalausweis.


----------



## KastenBier (10. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> geh zur polizei, wenn das tatsächlich so gelaufen ist wie du behauptet.
> und lass dir bloß nicht so unsinn einreden, von wegen "acoount-kauf ist eine strafbare handlung".



Sie ist selbstredend nicht strafbar, allerdings kann die Polizei aufgrund des Verstoßes gegen die Bestimmungen auch nicht viel ausrichten. Schließlich sind diese Accounts nicht für die Weitergabe vorgesehen. Das muss man nicht gutheißen, ist aber nunmal Stand der Dinge.


----------



## HonkeyCJ (10. Juli 2013)

Bitter, theoretisch kommt der Accountersteller also immer wieder an seinen Account.


----------



## Quake2008 (10. Juli 2013)

x-Baron-x schrieb:


> hi leutz
> 
> habe letztes jahr ein steam & origin account von Quoka gekauft. sind bei beiden accounts 60 spiele insgesamt. damals natürlich viele neuspiele dabei.
> 
> ...


 

Du kannst dir einen neuen Account erstellen, du hast keinen Beweis das es dein Account ist. 

Er ist immer noch auf eine fremde Person registriert, wobei ich mich Frage warum du nicht den Account auf deine Persöhnlichen Daten geändert hast.


----------



## Deeron (10. Juli 2013)

HonkeyCJ schrieb:


> Bitter, theoretisch kommt der Accountersteller also immer wieder an seinen Account.



Und genau das macht zum beispiel Steam für mich sicher ^^. Des einen Freud des anderen Leid.


----------



## Nyffi (10. Juli 2013)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht in was für einer Kinderstube du aufgewachsen bist, aber bei mir zuhause nennt man sowas unfreundlich. Ausserdem geht aus meinem zweiten geposteten Zitat klar hervor, dass du doch jemandem aus dem Board als "Kollegen" bezeichnet hast, was insofern zwar nicht schlimm wäre, im Kontext mit deiner Unfreundlichkeit aber absolut unpassend ist.


 
Da muss ich mich Kastenbier anschliessen. 

Lieber Baron, wenn du von den Usern hier erwartest dass sie sich Zeit nehmen um dir bei deinem Problem zu helfen, dann nimm dir doch selber auch mal Zeit um deinen Post 1-2 mal durchzulesen. Dann hättest du nämlich gemerkt, dass dein erster Beitrag nur sehr schwer entzifferbar ist.

....und dann noch den anderen Forumuser eine Leseschwäche zu unterstellen finde ich ziemlich dreist!


----------



## Nazzy (10. Juli 2013)

Sehe auch irgendwie keinen Sinn, warum man sich einen Steam Acc kaufen sollte. Vorallem wäre mir das viel zu "heiss", wenn ich dafür noch 250 euro hinblättern müsste. Heutzutage wird man doch überall hintergegangen und besonders im Internet. Schade für dich, TE. Ich glaube da kannste nicht mehr viel machen....
Ich habe bisher nur schleches über die Polizei gehört, wenn es um Internet delikte ging, von der würde ich  nicht  allzuviel  erwarten.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juli 2013)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Sehe auch irgendwie keinen Sinn, warum man sich einen Steam Acc kaufen sollte. Vorallem wäre mir das viel zu "heiss", wenn ich dafür noch 250 euro hinblättern müsste. Heutzutage wird man doch überall hintergegangen und besonders im Internet. Schade für dich, TE. Ich glaube da kannste nicht mehr viel machen....
> Ich habe bisher nur schleches über die Polizei gehört, wenn es um Internet delikte ging, von der würde ich  nicht  allzuviel  erwarten.


 
Ja genau.


----------



## Combi (10. Juli 2013)

beide accs von einer person?
beide am selben tag gehackt?
dein antivirenproggi(hoffentlich ein gutes,kein antivir)hat nix gefunden,malware oder trojaner?
tja,vorrausgesetzt,der account-ersteller(erstbesitzer)hat wenigstens ein originalspiel als dvd mit serial erworben,was zu über
90%,gerade bei älteren accs der fall ist,wird der wohl seine accs wieder haben.
man muss nur dem support,ein foto schicken,mit hülle,dvd und serial sichtbar,und schon bekommt man den acc wieder.
ich würde sagen ....OWNED!
nie accs von steam und origin kaufen.isses nicht wert.
wundert mich nur,dass der so lange gewartet hat.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (10. Juli 2013)

Der hat gewartet bis sich noch ein paar mehr Spiele angesammelt haben. Ganz klar. Würd ich genau so machen (wenn ich ein Betrüger wär).


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juli 2013)

Fr0ntL1ner schrieb:


> Der hat gewartet bis sich noch ein paar mehr Spiele angesammelt haben. Ganz klar. Würd ich genau so machen (wenn ich ein Betrüger wär).


 
 . Immerhin, du bist ehrlich.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (10. Juli 2013)

Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man weiß, dass man sich seinen Account eh jederzeit zurückholen kann liegt so ein Verhalten doch sehr nah^^


----------



## KastenBier (10. Juli 2013)

Umsonst ist das handeln damit ja nicht untersagt. Aber jedem das Seine


----------



## MonKAY (10. Juli 2013)

Viel Spaß bei der Erstellung von neuen Accounts.


----------



## Shona (10. Juli 2013)

Fr0ntL1ner schrieb:


> Der hat gewartet bis sich noch ein paar mehr Spiele angesammelt haben. Ganz klar. Würd ich genau so machen (wenn ich ein Betrüger wär).


  
Kann ich nur zustimmen und gerade bei Steam ist das einfach 
Einfach ein Ticket erstellen, reinschreiben man wurde gehackt plus ein Foto einer Rechnung (PayPal/Kreditkarte) oder Rechnung + Key (Retail) und schon hab ich den Account wieder.

Da kann sich der Käufer dann auch auf den Kopf stellen den er müsste beweisen das er den Account gekauft hat und wenn Steam im glaubt bringt ihm das eh nicht da solche Accounts gebannt werden. Somit haben am Ende beide Pech bzw. doch nicht da der Verkäufer immer noch das Geld hat.


----------

